# Alternative to Pixela 3



## Murray Stroud (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a Canon HFS10 and need a program to download the full resolution to my PC to use in Adobe Premier Pro
Pixela seems not to do this
Any ideas?


----------



## Ynotony (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Murray -

I have the same camera and the same software (obviously). Pixela imports the clips OK on my machine, which has a few years on it now. I'm not sure why it's not doing it for you.

Can't Adobe Premier Pro capture your clips directly from the camera? 

I have another issue - but related - editing clips in full HD. From many hours of reading stuff on the net, it seems that many video editing programs have similar issues. My clips look great on the camera, and in the AVCHD player (bundled with IM), fine plugged directly into the TV... but as soon as they're in an editor (I've been using PowerDirector) - BLECH!

The editing functions of IM are pretty limited...

Cheers -

Tony


----------



## umbilicalbungee (May 27, 2011)

I'm using PIXELA with a canon s200 on a windows7 64bit machine and it doesn't work well at all. If freezes when importing footage especially when stitching together clips larger than 2gb .You have to go to the library edit program to do this, and the new larger files do not replace the smaller ones, but are placed in a different directory (which you cannot customize). In case you're wondering why the need to stitch these shorter clips together, if you don't and just use the smaller ones, it drops frames when transitioning from one clip to another. PiXELA seems to work a little better in win xp 32 bit, but I still have problems with it not creating the larger clips. This software is aweful, and canon does not suport it, and neither does the company that makes it as far as I can tell.

I've been looking for an alternative, and so far have only found Corel Digital Studio 2010, which seems to work ok, but is a huge piece of bloatware and they want $40 for it. Amazon has it for sale for $6 and says there is a newer version out for $30, so I'm not sure what the version difference is, cause I downloaded the free 2010 trial from Corel, and it seems like that would be the latest. I may try to buy the $6 version and see if it will let me register the downloaded copy with that serial number.

Meanwhile I'm still looking for something better if anyone has suggestions. I'd especially like to find something that would do native splitting and trimming of AVCHD files. Then I plan to use Vegas Pro for the real editing and rendering.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

why not use Vegas Pro for all of it?

Import clips from your camera directly via Vegas OR just copy and paste them from your recording medium (card or HD) to a folder on your computer then import to Vegas and edit - there should be no problem with dropped frames.
If you are finding the files are hard to work with (choppy, stalling etc in Vegas) it will be because of your system specs - 4GB+ and a fast processor needed for smooth working with AVCHD files.
An alternative is to transcode all your files to a more editing-friendly codec and container before editing - this article gives the steps in using Prism (freeware converter) and the Matrox 10bit low loss codec which most NLE's seem to like. It is written for transcoding.mov files but is fine for mts and other file formats as well. I have a Canon HF S21 and use this method when working with larger files for Adobe Premiere Pro CS4.


----------



## umbilicalbungee (May 27, 2011)

Vegas Pro seems to have some support for capturing footage from an HD camera, but it doesn't see the canon camera, so I assume it only supports sony ones, which seems pretty poor for pro software, but typical of sony.

Dragging and dropping the files in does not stitch together the clips larger than the 2gb fat16 file size limit. Putting them in separately droppes frames in the transition between clips. I'm surprised you have run into this problem. It is particularly bad for music because you really notice the lost frames. It's not a hardware problem with playback at all.

Thanks for the info on converting the files. Still this large file stitching problem would still need to be solved first before conversion.


----------



## umbilicalbungee (May 27, 2011)

Ok someone in another forum just pointed out to me that there is device explorer function in Vegas separate from the capture functions that lets you import the footage and automatically stitches together clips larger then 2gb. This is awesome! I didn't know the device explorer function existed in Vegas. Its so weird they put it in the menus separate from the video capture. I just looked there, figured they didn't support Canon hardware, and started looking at cheap crapware solutions.


----------

